# Problems with Ride Anthem Boa boots



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

You need new boots that fit properly. If Ride will replace your boots under warranty you could sell the replacements and put the money toward a better fitting boot.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Rufus said:


> You need new boots that fit properly. If Ride will replace your boots under warranty you could sell the replacements and put the money toward a better fitting boot.


I tried on 10 different pairs, and these fit the best sad to say. Well, actually, the 12 salomons were too big, the 11's too small. The width felt pretty good though and it seemed like a durable boot. I had 11.5's set aside for me, but when I got to the store they sold them, never to get them in again. The next best were these ones.

The ski/board shop near me, said it's the binding that holds you in. I understand what he is trying to say but it comes down a bit to the fit of the boot. don't get me wrong, they are comfortable until I crank them down so tight I'm deforming the toebox lol, then my toes start losing circulation but my heels are flopping around.

I dont really notice any issues riding but this was my first season riding on my own equipment, prior to that I was out a few times on rentals. I do think that if I'm going to have to turn faster and move much quicker that I notice I tend to want to tighten them down alot more, and when I'm riding with the family down gentle greens and want to play around with very very simply tricks like spins and pop ups etc, I make the boots a bit more loose.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You bought the boot too big and didn't mold it. You go small as you can physically stand then heat mold it. As far as warranty the toe isn't an issue that's called wear and tear. Now if the liner separates you'll be fine with getting a warranty on that as that is a manufacturers defect.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i was having some issues with my boots hurting and changed my bindings to toe caps..ive since found that they help take alot of pressure off your feet somehow..idk if this is helpful in any way but i tried lol


----------

